# Rockmart, Ga MONSTER



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't know much about this deer except it was killed in Rockmart, Ga. supposed to be 160's 10 pt. A guy emailed it to me.  WOW!! is all I could say.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 10, 2005)

nice un .........


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow is right! Didn't know thay grew them that big in West Georgia.

Beautiful buck. Congrats to the hunter who got him.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 10, 2005)

*rockmart, Ga MONSTER*

Here is one more pic!!


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Dec 10, 2005)

*Wow*

That is truly an awesome buck for this area!  The deer was killed on Everett Mt. near hightower falls.  The hunter actually shot 2 bucks that morning, and the other was just as big if not bigger but was never recovered!    Sure is good to see big deer like that come from around here!     Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats an awsome buck for anywhere!  Congrats to the lucky hunter....


----------



## BASSIN (Dec 10, 2005)

Bruiser! Great tine length.


----------



## t bird (Dec 10, 2005)

That's an awesome whitetail!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardy (Dec 10, 2005)

WOW.......That's Huge

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 10, 2005)

Tremendous deer!!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 10, 2005)

Mucho Grande,


Git er done.

MBD


----------



## Hintz (Dec 11, 2005)

I love hunting that are so many hardwoods, o and nice deer


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 11, 2005)

That one will get your heart beatin. Good cardio.


----------



## leo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Awesome deer*

Thanks for posting the pic's Duck's and Buck's


----------



## dutchman (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice buck.


----------



## displacedhntr (Dec 11, 2005)

[The hunter actually shot 2 bucks that morning, and the other was just as big if not bigger but was never recovered!]    


I would have had every friend I know looking for that thing along with every dog in the county.  Great buck!!!


----------



## gabowman (Dec 11, 2005)

Now that woulda been a beaut seeing something like that coming towards ya!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome looking buck!  Great tine length too!


----------



## Big M (Dec 11, 2005)

Now thats Mr. Big Boy !
Denny Crain


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

Fantastic rack & what great tine length!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow wow wow


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice One.


----------



## raghorn (Dec 13, 2005)

Great buck!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like Polk County produced a good one. Congrats to the lucky hunter.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW!!!! That's a good one any where, but especially around here!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 13, 2005)

DANG What a bigun! D&B do you know this guys name? He sho does look familiar...hmmmm
I grew up over there, wished I'd seen one like that back then. I wonder what area Vincent Mtn, Brushy Mtn, Esom Hill area? Polk has some nice areas to hunt.


----------



## Mauiboy (Dec 13, 2005)

The hunter is Scott Holland. His nephew has been playing on some baseball tournament teams I've coached of the last 3 years. I do not know what the deer will score, Ive not talked to him yet but looks like that could one of the biggest in Polk County to date. I know he missed a good buck that same day.

If I'm not mistaken, some clubs and private land owners are QDM in the Hightower falls area, Polk Co. has good potential for some wall hangers.

Congratulations Scott!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 13, 2005)

tks maui I did not know the guys name. somebody emailed the pics to me but no particulars


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 14, 2005)

Scott Holland....hmmmm. Does he have a sister named Dawn? Grew up over in Aragon? 

Luck Son of a gun! Nice Buck.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 14, 2005)

wow nice deer, i bet that deer was killed within a few miles on my land in hightower.i wish i could have made it up there this year. 
im guessin that deer is bigger than the one dutch copelan shot a few years ago, it was in the top 5 anyways


----------



## JBird227 (Dec 14, 2005)

wow


----------



## red neck in rut (Mar 23, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Wow is right! Didn't know thay grew them that big in West Georgia.
> 
> Beautiful buck. Congrats to the hunter who got him.



i live 15 minutes from rock mart in paulding & the second biggest typical ever killed was killed in paulding co!


----------



## boomer (Mar 23, 2008)

the shooter is an active member on here and his name 
is Hardwoods man if Im not mistaken...the pic is his avatar


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow yall dug this one up!

Thats an awesome deer.  Did the other big buck from polk co beat this one this year or is he still on top?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 24, 2008)

Boy that would make your year


----------

